# Premiere Dates | Network & Cable 2008/2009



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

*Please do not use this thread for any discussion of the shows themselves. 
*

This thread is only for posting of starting dates of shows (plus their networks) for the next season.

Please post updates to the thread as my PM box is full. I will then update the list.

Any general messages to the group will always be here at the top so you need not scroll to the bottom to read them. If I list split dates it may be because of a day change during the season or a 'sneak preview' and I'd rather you have the earliest date so you don't miss any.

7/17: at user request added "NEW" notification and shows not so marked are 'returning.' Please post corrections to the thread.

*LINK TO SPRING 2009 GRID SHOWING DATE/TIME/NETWORK OF SHOWS*

*2009 PILOTS AND UPFRONTS*

*2009 SUMMER SHOWS/FUTON GRID*

*WHAT NEW SHOWS AND MOVIES ARE COMING UP (FUTON LIST) *

*WINTER 2008/09 user supplied list of shows*

*
Link to TCF user Excel spreadsheet for program management *

*Week of Sunday Sept 21*

Heroes (NBC) Sept 22
Big Bang Theory (CBS) Sept 22
How I Met Your Mother (CBS) Sept 22
Two and a Half Men (CBS) Sept 22 
Worst Week (CBS) Sept 22 NEW
CSI Miami (CBS) Sept 22
Dancing with the Stars Sept 22 (ABC) 
Boston Legal (ABC) Sept 22
Law and Order SVU (NBC) Sept 23
NCIS (CBS) Sept 23
The Mentalist Sept 23 NEW
Without a Trace (CBS) Sept 23
Opportunity Knocks (ABC) Sept 23 NEW
Knight Rider (NBC) Sept 24 NEW
Lipstick Jungle (NBC) Sept 24

New Adventures of Old Christine (CBS) Sept 24
Criminal Minds (CBS) Sept 24
CSI New York (CBS) Sept 24
Gary Unmarried (CBS) Sept 24 

Survivor (CBS) Sept 25
My Name is Earl (NBC) Sept 25
The Office (NBC) Sept 25
ER (NBC) Sept 25
Greys Anatomy (ABC) Sept 25
Ugly Betty (ABC) Sept 25 
48 Hours Mystery (CBS) Sept 27

*Week of Sunday Sept 28*

60 Minutes (CBS) Sept 28
The Unit (CBS) Sept 28
Cold Case (CBS) Sept 28
The Amazing Race (CBS) Sept 28
Brothers and Sisters Sept 28
Desperate Housewives  (ABC) Sept 28
Extreme Makeover Home Edition (ABC) Sept 28
American Dad (FOX) Sept 28
Family Guy (FOX) Sept 28
King of the Hill (FOX) Sept 28
Simpsons (FOX) Sept 28
Dexter (SHO) Sept 28
Californication (SHO) Sept 28
Little Britain (HBO) Sept 28
Life (NBC) Sept 29
Chuck (NBC) Sept 29
Dirty Sexy Money (ABC) Oct 1
Private Practice (ABC) Oct 1
Pushing Daisies (ABC) Oct 1

WWE Smackdown (CW) Oct 2 
The Ex List (CBS) Oct 3 NEW
Ghost Whisperer (CBS) Oct 3
Numb3rs (CBS) Oct 3
Everybody Hates Chris (CW) Oct 3
The Game (CW) Oct 3 NEW
Supernanny (ABC) Oct 3
Wife Swap (ABC) Oct 3
Star Wars: The Clone Wars (COM) Oct 3
Sanctuary (SCIFI) Oct 3 NEW

*Week of Sunday Oct 5*

According to Jim (ABC) Oct 5
America's Funniest Videos (ABC) Oct 5
Easy Money (CW) Oct 5
South Park (COM) Oct 8
Kath and Kim (NBC) Oct 9 NEW
Eleventh Hour (CBS) Oct 9 NEW
CSI (CBS) Oct 9
Life On Mars (ABC) Oct 9
L.A Inc (TLC) Oct 9
Testees (FX)Oct 9
Starter Wife (USA) Oct 10

*Week of Sunday Oct 12*

My Own Worst Enemy (NBC) Oct 13 NEW
Samantha Who (ABC) Oct 13
Eli Stone (ABC) Oct 14
Crusoe (NBC) Oct 17 NEW
Crash (Starz) Oct 17

*Week of Sunday Oct 19*

Anthony Bourdain at the Table Trav Oct 20
Stylista (CW) Oct 22

*Week of Sunday Oct 26*

30 Rock (NBC) Oct 30
Wizard's First Rule (SYND) Nov 1 (Legend of the Seeker)

*Week of Sunday Nov 2*

Brotherhood Nov 2 (SHO)
First Class all the Way BRAV (Nov 3)
Law and Order (NBC) Nov 5

*Week of Sunday Nov 9*

Summer Heights High (HBO) Nov 9
Extreme Trains  (History) Nov 11
Top Chef (BRAV) Nov 12

Batman: The Brave and the Bold (TOON) Nov 14

*Week of Sunday Nov 23*

24 (FOX) Nov 23 special
Nov 26 (NBC) Rosie

*Week of Sunday Nov 30*

Secret Millionaire (FOX) Dec 3
Victoria's Secret Fashion Show  (CBS) Dec 3

*Week of Sunday Dec 7*

Leverage TNT December 7

*Week of Sunday Dec 28*

Game Show in my Head (CBS) Jan 3

*Week of Sunday Jan 4*

The Unit (CBS) Jan 4
Superstars of Dance (NBC) Jan 4
Desperate Housewives (ABC) Jan 4
Brothers and Sisters (ABC) Jan 4
Cold Case (CBS) Jan 4
Bachelor (ABC) Jan 5
True Beauty (ABC) Jan 5
Nip/Tuck January 6 (FX)
What would you do (ABC) Jan 6
NCIS (CBS) Jan 6
Mentalist (CBS) Jan 6
Homeland Security USA (ABC) Jan 6
Scrubs (ABC) Jan 6
Without a Trace (CBS) Jan 6 
Biggest Loser couples (NBC) Jan 7 
Damages (FX) Jan 7 
Law and Order SVU (NBC) Jan 7
13 (CW) Jan 7
Ugly Betty (ABC) Jan 8 
Greys Anatomy (ABC) Jan 8
Private Practice (ABC) Jan 8 
My name is Earl (NBC) Jan 8
30 Rock (NBC) Jan 8 
ER (NBC) Jan 8 
Flashpoint (CBS) Jan 9 
Psych (USA) Jan 9
Howie Do It (NBC) Jan 9
Monk (USA) Jan 9 
Wife Swap (ABC) Jan 9 
Supernanny (ABC) Jan 9 
Ghost Whisperer (CBS) Jan 9
Flashpoint (CBS) Jan 9

*Week of Sunday Jan 11*

24 (FOX) Jan 11, 12
Kyle XY (ABCF) Jan 12
Big Bang (CBS) Jan 12
HIMYM (CBS) Jan 12
2.5 Men (CBS) Jan 12
Worst Week (CBS) Jan 12
CSI MIAMI (CBS) Jan 12
American Idol (FOX) Jan 13
New Adventures old Christine (CBS) Jan 14
Gary Unmarried (CBS) Jan 14
Criminal Minds (CBS) Jan 14
CSI NY (CBS) Jan 14
CSI (CBS) Jan 15
The Beast (A&E) Jan 15
Eleventh Hour (CBS) Jan 15
Office (NBC) Jan 15
Bones (FOX) Jan 15
Kitchen Nightmares (FOX) Jan 15
Supernatural (CW) Jan 15
Battlestar Galactica (SCIFI) Jan 16
Friday Night Lights (NBC) Jan 16
Solitary 3.0 (Fox reality) Jan 17

*Week of Sunday Jan 18*

Big Love January 18
Flight of the Conchords Jan 18
L Word (SHO) Jan 18
Secret diary of a call girl (SHO) Jan 18
Hole in the Wall (FOX) Jan 18
The United States of Tara (SHO) Jan 18
House (FOX) Jan 19
Fringe (FOX) Jan 20 
Lost  (ABC) Jan 21
Lie to me (FOX) Jan 21
Burn Notice (USA) Jan 22

*Week of Sunday Jan 25*

Simpsons (FOX)Jan 25

The Closer (TNT) Jan 26
Trust Me (TNT) Jan 26
Life on Mars (ABC) Jan 28
Hell's Kitchen (FOX) Jan 29

*Week of Sunday Feb 1*

Mother Knows Sex (TLC) Feb 1
Medium (NBC) Feb 2
Chuck (NBC) Feb 2
Heroes (NBC) Feb 2
Life (NBC) Feb 4
Heli-loggers (TLC) Feb 5

*Week of Sunday Feb 8*

King of the Hill (FOX) Feb 8
Family guy (FOX) Feb 8 
American Dad (FOX) Feb 8

Survivor (CBS) Feb 12
Dollhouse (FOX) Feb 13
Terminator (FOX) Feb 13

*Week of Sunday Feb 15*

Amazing Race (CBS) Feb 15

*Week of Sunday Mar 1*

Celebrity Apprentice (NBC) Mar 1

Rules of Engagement Mar 2
Reaper (CW) Mar 3

*Week of Sunday Mar 8*

Breaking Bad (AMC) Mar 9
Castle (ABC) Mar 9
Dancing with the Stars (ABC) Mar 9
South Park (COM) Mar 11
Chopping Block (NBC) Mar 11

*Week of Sunday Mar 15*

Kings (NBC) Mar 15
Better off Ted (ABC) Mar 18

*Week of Sunday Mar 22*

In the Motherhood (ABC) Mar 26
Samantha Who (ABC) Mar 26

*Week of Sunday Mar 29*

Greek (ABCF) Mar 30 
Osbournes Reloaded (FOX) Mar 31
Cupid (ABC) Mar 31
My Boys (TBS) Mar 31

*Week of Sunday Apr 5*

In Treatment (HBO) Apr 5 - 35 eps!
Tudors (SHO) Apr 5
Surviving Suburbia (ABC) Apr 6
Rescue Me (FX)Apr 7
Unusuals (ABC) Apr 8
Harper's Island (CBS) Apr 9 
Southland (NBC) Apr 9
Parks and Recreation (NBC) Apr 9

*Week of Sunday Apr 12*

Doing Da Vinci Disc Apr 13
Alaska Experiment (Disc) Apr 14
Prison Break (FOX) Apr 17

*Week of Sunday Apr 19*

Law and Order CI (USA) April 19
In Plain Sight (USA) April 19
Sit Down Shut Up (FOX) Apr 19

*Week of Sunday May 17*

Bachelorette (ABC) May 18
Glee (FOX) May 19
Most Outrageous Moments (NBC) May 19
So you think you can dance (FOX) May 21
Don't forget the lyrics (FOX) May 22

*Week of Sunday May 24*

Million dollar password (CBS) May 24

Mental (FOX) May 26
 The Goode Family (ABC) May 27
Wipeout (ABC) May 27
Surviving Suburbia (ABC) May 27
The Nine Directv 101 May 27
Pushing Daisies (May 30) BURN OFF

*Week of Sunday May 31*

I'm a Celebrity...Get Me Out of Here! (NBC) Jun 1
Burn Notice (USA) Jun 4
The Listener (NBC) Jun 4
Royal Pain (USA) Jun 4

*Week of Sunday June 7*


Next Food Network Star (FOOD) Jun 7
Closer (TNT) Jun 8
Weeds (SHO) Jun 8
Raising the Bar (TNT) Jun 8
Top Chef Masters (Brav) Jun 10
Kings (NBC) Jun 13

*Week of Sunday June 14*

True Blood (HBO) Jun 14
Wedding Day (TNT) Jun 16
Hawthorne (TNT) Jun 16
Saving Grace (TNT) Jun 16
I Survived a Japanese Gameshow(ABC) Jun 17
Flashpoint (CBS) Jul 17
Chopping Block (NBC) Jun 19
Eli Stone (ABC) Jun 20 BURN OFF

*Week of Sunday June 21*

Merlin (NBC) Jun 21
Secret Life of the American Teenager (ABCF) Jun 22
America's Got Talent (NBC) Jun 23 
Superstars (ABC) Jun 23 
Primetime Family Secrets (ABC) Jun 23
Better off Ted (ABC) Jun 23
Primetime Crime ((ABC) Jun 24
Philanthropist (NBC) Jun 24
In the Motherhood (ABC) Jun 25
Penn and Teller (SHO) Jun 25
Doctor Who (BBCA) Jun 27

*Week of Sunday June 28*

Hung (HBO) Jun 28
Great American Road Trip (NBC) Jul 1
Are you smarter than a 5th grader (FOX) Jul 3

*Week of Sunday July 5*


Warehouse 13 (SYFY) July 7 
Great American Road Trip (NBC) Jul 7 
Big Brother (CBS) Jul 9
Eureka (SYFY) Jul 10

*Week of Sunday July 12*

Entourage (HBO) Jul 12
Leverage (TNT) Jul 15
Dark Blue (TNT) Jul 15
Money (ABC) Jul 18 BURN OFF

*Week of Sunday July 19*

Dating in the Dark (ABC) Jul 20
Torchwood (BBCA) Jul 20
The Wanted (NBC) Jul 20
Hells Kitchen (FOX) Jul 21
The Colony (DISC) Jul 21
Being Human (BBCA) Jul 25

*Week of Sunday July 26*

Doctor Who (BBCA) Jul 26
As per TVGuide Jul 27 - Aug 9
More to love (FOX) Jul 28
Moment of truth FOX Jul 28

*Week of Sunday Aug 2*

Defying Gravity (ABC) Aug 2 Sunday 9pm
Psych (USA) Aug 7
Monk (USA) Aug 7

*Week of Sunday Aug 16*

Mad Men (AMC) Aug 16
Flipping Out (BRAV) Aug 17
Project Runway (LIFE) Aug 20

Dates uncertain

CBS

Do you trust me (CBS) 
Jingles (CBS)

CW

Surviving the Filthy Rich (CW)

ABC

20/20 (ABC)

FOX

When Women Rule the World (FOX)
Class Dismissed (Fox)
Cleveland (Fox)
The Inn (FOX)

NBC

Are You a Momma's Boy (NBC)

Who Do You Think You Are (NBC)

HBO

Bad girls

Summer 2009
Shark Taggers (NBC)

Nashville Star (NBC)

Spring 2010

Celebrity Apprentice (NBC)


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Week of Sunday May 25 - Meerkat Manor (Animal Planet)
Source: http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6554128.html?rssid=193


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Kathy Griffin: My Life on the D-List (Bravo) Jun 12
Source: http://kathygriffin.net/#s4


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

In Plain Sight has been moved up from June 8th to June 1st! Looks like it is going to be a good one too! The commercials look pretty decent and USA generally has pretty good original programming!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

newsposter said:


> Fear Itself (NBC) May 29


It appears that the "Fear Itself" premiere has been moved back to June 5


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

The mole was pushed back to 6/2/08


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

So Bones got the ax?

EDIT n/m I guess its moving to Wednesday's.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

And then to Friday's in January. Given the schedule, it doesn't look that that threat is empty this year.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

NBC has its fall dates out



> FRIDAY, SEPTEMBER 12
> "AMERICA'S TOUGHEST JOBS"
> Series premiere (8-10 p.m.)
> Returns on September 19 (8-9 p.m.) for five weeks; then resumes from 9-10 p.m. on October 24
> ...


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Next Food Network Star (Food) starts June 1.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Has anyone heard if Who Wants to Be a Superhero? will be back this summer? It's so bad it's good.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Has anyone heard if Who Wants to Be a Superhero? will be back this summer? It's so bad it's good.


sorry canceled

ADDITIONAL NOTES:
sci fi's upfront presentation on 3/18/08 did not list the series as part of its 2008-09 season plans


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6565811.html

Middleman (ABC Family) June 16
Saving Grace (TNT) July 14

* I'm short on time right now, so I just picked out a few. It's a long list.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

A couple of other Bravo Reality shows return dates:

Flipping Out (Bravo) Jun 17

Shear Genius (Bravo) Jun 25


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

The Shield - 9/2

http://www.thrfeed.com/2008/06/the-shield-gets.html


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Tonight June 19 on the Soap Network with a premiere re-broadcast on ABC tomorrow night:

MVP: He Shoots, She Scores

http://soapnet.go.com/soapnet/show/path-showname_mvp

I have no idea what the heck this show is and never heard of it until I saw an ad on a Netflix envelope earlier this week with some serious male eye candy.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

note Hopkins jumping to June 26 and family feud to June 24 from July


----------



## avery (May 29, 2006)

Mad Men (AMC) Sunday July 27 10pm

http://www.amctv.com/originals/madmen/about/


----------



## pomerlp (Apr 22, 2008)

I've spent about 30 minutes trying to figure out if "Flashpoint" is in HD. I know you work hard to put your list together and if this is too much trouble I understand, but it sure would be nice to know if the show is available in HD.

I can understand this may be very difficult for cable and satellite shows, but maybe at least for the regular network shows?

And I still don't know if Flashpoint is in HD. I'd like to set up a wishlist.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I would have no clue how to definitely tell if a show is HD or not and never thought to look that up. My main goal here is to ensure people know when shows start up again so we don't miss them and I've found the futon listings I link to be very accurate regarding show times and especially updated ones. If someone has a source where to find definitive and 'relatively easy to find' info on HD I'd be open to integration into the guide. 

And I guess it's because i have crt rptv that the HD aspect of any show is irrelevant for my recording purposes. I record every single show possible on the digital channel regardless of HD or not because the SD channels on directv look so terrible on my tv. I realize that may not be the case on every set though and available recording space would take priority.


----------



## pomerlp (Apr 22, 2008)

newsposter said:


> I would have no clue how to definitely tell if a show is HD or not and never thought to look that up. My main goal here is to ensure people know when shows start up again so we don't miss them and I've found the futon listings I link to be very accurate regarding show times and especially updated ones. If someone has a source where to find definitive and 'relatively easy to find' info on HD I'd be open to integration into the guide.


Yeah, sometimes it's a real pia to find that out. Even some shows that are in HD TiVo doesn't pick up as being in HD because the Guide Data doesn't have the info.

Just thought I'd ask. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6573607.html

CBS Fall:

Sept. 18
Survivor
-
Sept. 22
The Big Bang Theory
How I Met Your Mother
Two and a Half Men
Worst Week
CSI: Miami
-
Sept. 23
NCIS
The Mentalist
Without a Trace
-
Sept. 24
The New Adventures of Old Christine
Project Gary
Criminal Minds
CSI:NY
-
Sept. 27
48 Hours Mystery
-
Sept. 28
60 Minutes
The Amazing Race
Cold Case
The Unit
-
Oct. 3
Ghost Whisperer
The Ex List
Numb3rs
-
Oct 9
CSI: Crime Scene Investigation
Eleventh Hour


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6575180.html

Gong Show (COM) July 17th


----------



## Xoote (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone know when "prison break" starts?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

9/1/08...will update list soon


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

New show on A&E starring Benjamin Bratt 
- and co-starring Grace Park (Boomer/Athena on Battlestar Gallactica)

The Cleaner (AETV) Jul 15


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Project Runway Season 5 premieres July 16 on Bravo.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

Is it possible to indicate which shows are all new and which are returning seasons?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

for shows i'm not familiar with, i'd have to click over to futon to see when their original date started was. That wouldnt be tooo bad because I have heard of most of these shows.

however I wouldn't go back and label every single series even if i did this. I'd just post 'assume is returning unless marked NEW'

I'm curious to know why the delineation? No one has asked me about that before that i remember.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

Why the delineation? 

There are a lot of shows on the list, and while a do recognize most of them, there are some returning shows I have never heard off. Last year, for instance I tried recording some shows thinking they were new only to find it was season 2 or 3.

I was just thinking that it would have been relatively easy when the list was created to indicate (as you state with NEW) a whole new show for this season and useful to the general public like me.

If its too much work, I understand....


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

What I do is check a lot of things on www.thefutoncritic.com or www.epguides.com

The Futon Critic gives a lot of heads-up on new shows.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

kjnorman said:


> Is it possible to indicate which shows are all new and which are returning seasons?


done...hopefully accurately


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-wizardsfirstrulepremieredate,0,2846275.story

"Wizard's First Rule" - November 1st


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Does anyone know of a list of which channels "Wizard's First Rule" was picked up on in which markets?


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Shameless Season 3 starts 7/20 on Sundance
http://www.sundancechannel.com/series/shameless_season3


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

For W.F.R. from http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0844653/faq#.2.1.1

"Tribune outlets, representing 35% of the country and seven top ten markets, will air it. Wizard's also will have a concurrent run on Tribune's cable superstation WGN, "


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

newsposter said:


> done...hopefully accurately


Cool! Thank you :up:


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Million Dollar Listing added Bravo. Aug 5


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

What the heck are they thinking ?

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6581641.html

Wizards First Rule is now named: " Legend of the Seeker "


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Makes sense if the series is going to eventually go beyond the first book.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

America's Toughest Jobs, a new reality show, premieres August 25 on NBC. 
http://www.nbc.com/Primetime/Americas_Toughest_Jobs/


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Found another new NBC show with an air date too: 

My Own Worst Enemy, Oct. 13


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Futon critic keeps a good night by night grid:

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=fall_2008

Monday night at 9pm is going to be tough. My whole family likes watching Dancing with the Stars, which will run 8-9:30, but we also like Prison Break/24. Looks like I'll have to Hulu Heroes or Unbox them (I have not yet opened up my network for any torrential influx of Heroes episodes).

EDIT:

As I have done in the past, I usually screen scrape the futoncritic grid and drop it into Excel (works nicely and retains the hyperlinks to the show pages on FC). When I do, I'll post it here (I'll only be doing ABC, NBC, CBS, Fox, CW, etc, as that is all we get).

I am also looking for a timeline listing in order of all of the premiere dates. If I can't find one, I may make one based on the grid. I'll post that too if I do.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ok, here's my Excel file. I zipped it to a folder to get it to upload.

Please note, the date/ordering sheets only include the shows that we may be recording and is not complete for the networks.

One sheet can be used to track premiere date order and the other sheet can be used for keeping track of your SPM order. I usually then back enter that into the premiere date order sheet.


----------



## BitbyBlit (Aug 25, 2001)

The premiere date for Pushing Daisies is now Oct. 1.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

24 premieres in late November? What's with that???


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Actually, that's just a 2 hour special. The new "24 hours" themselves for next season start in January.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Top Design Season 2 Premiere (Bravo) Sept 3 at 10.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Trump said on Letterman last week that Celebrity Apprentice would premiere after the Superbowl.

NBC _IS_ carrying the game on Sunday Feb. 1st, but this might just be wishful thinking on his part or a way to try to muscle the network into a primo spot for himself. Something tells me they'll save that for a show they _really_ believe in.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Was his meaning that it would premiere in the primo time slot after the SB, or that the premiere for the show would be aired sometime after the SB (as in sometime after February 1st)?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> Was his meaning that it would premiere in the primo time slot after the SB, or that the premiere for the show would be aired sometime after the SB (as in sometime after February 1st)?


I only thought he actually meant the time slot after the game because he did not say anything vague like "sometime after" or " the week after", he just said "after". Also the fact that NBC is carrying the game added to my supposition.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

I see that the second season of Greek is set to premiere August 26th. ABC Family.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Tabitha's Salon Takeover (Bravo) Thurs, Aug 21

A spin off from Bravo's Shear Design Hair show featuring one of the nasty eliminated contestants from season 1.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Raising the Bar, new TNT lawyer show from Steven Bochco, starts 1 September.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

and thanks to the other thread on it - I looked it up...:

Sons of Anarchy (FX) Wed, Sept 3


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm seeing new episodes of America's Next Top Model (CW) and Bones (FOX) in my guide for Sept 3.

ETA - okay, I see you already had ANTM, sorry.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-cwmovesstylistapremieredate,0,5188303.story

"Stylista" moves up to Wednesday, Oct. 22.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Raising the Bar, Sons of Anarchy, and True Blood are "NEW".


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Privileged (CW) Sept 9 NEW


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

My Tivo is showing a new episode of "Kitchen Nightmares" for Sept 4th, a week earlier than the first post shows.

(this is confirmed on Futon Critic)


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

TV Guide is showing life on NBC as being on Mondays instead of Fridays. Futon Critic's schedule is still displaying Friday, but if you click the show information, it displays:
TIME SLOT:
mondays from 10:00 PM-11:00 PM EST


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

EMoMoney said:


> TV Guide is showing life on NBC as being on Mondays instead of Fridays.


In the fall? This is _TV Guide's_ fall schedule. It clearly shows _My Own Worst Enemy_ Mondays at 10 and _Life_ on Fridays at 10.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> In the fall? This is _TV Guide's_ fall schedule. It clearly shows _My Own Worst Enemy_ Mondays at 10 and _Life_ on Fridays at 10.


My wife printed out just the premiere calendar which shows Life premiering Monday the 29th at 10:00.
http://www.tvguide.com/special/fall-preview-2008/calendar.aspx
I was pretty sure if was supposed to be on Fridays, so I checked Futon Critic and I find conflicting information there. First link indicates Friday, second link indicates Monday:
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/guide.aspx?id=fall_2008
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=life


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

For its first two weeks, _Life_ will air twice a week---Mondays at 10 as well as in its normal Fridays at 10 timeslot. See NBC's press release for more information.


----------



## TheGreyOwl (Aug 18, 2003)

I didn't see it on the list, but Star Wars: The Clone Wars premieres on Oct. 3, 2008 on the Cartoon Network. It will also be replayed on TNT.


----------



## TivoZorro (Jul 16, 2000)

I just got the Fall Preview issue of TV Guide. I am suffering from a migraine at the moment but Law & Order is not on the schedule. Has it been cancelled?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

TivoZorro said:


> I just got the Fall Preview issue of TV Guide. I am suffering from a migraine at the moment but Law & Order is not on the schedule. Has it been cancelled?


2009


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Why isn't Dexter listed? Isn't Season 3 starting September 28th?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

johnperkins21 said:


> Why isn't Dexter listed? Isn't Season 3 starting September 28th?


You are correct - I am SOOOOOO excited 

Dexter (Showtime) Sept 28


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

does anyone have a link to printable fall grid guide with premiere dates?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

check out the top of post 1 to see if anything like that meets your needs


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Here's a grid I did this weekend, network primetime slots only, based on a grid I found here last year (or maybe 2 years ago):

(shows in bold are new ones)
(all times shown are Pacific)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

What about SciFi's "Sanctuary" on Oct. 3?
Info


----------



## jgerry (Aug 29, 2001)

Californication, on Showtime. Season 2 premiere is the same night as Dexter season 3 premeire. Sept 28.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

here's the best I could come up with

http://buzzsugar.com/1900181


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

It appears that Eli Stone is not returning until 10/14.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

It appears that Private Practice and Dirty Sexy Money return on 10/1.
Project Gary probably refers to Gary Unmarried.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

updated the list and went through the week of Oct 3 for completeness. There have been some date and even day changes so beware.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

What about Life on Mars?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Family said:


> What about Life on Mars?


list updated to 10/9


----------



## tunabeard (Sep 23, 2005)

Has L.A. Ink been renewed?


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

Don't forget *It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia* Thursday Sept 18 10pm EST. Most hilarious show on the tube...or plasma...or LCD...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

tunabeard said:


> Has L.A. Ink been renewed?


oct 9


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

New FX comedy, "Testees", 10/9,
http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20080715fx02


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

New on HBO, Little Britain, 9/28,
http://www.hbo.com/littlebritainusa/

Another grid with start dates:
http://epguides.com/grid/fall.shtml


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

New on Starz, Crash, 10/17
http://www.starz.com/originals/CRASH


----------



## flick (Mar 5, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Here's a grid I did this weekend, network primetime slots only, based on a grid I found here last year (or maybe 2 years ago)


Thanks for taking the time to do this, it's exactly what I was trying to find.

Peter


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Any news on when NBC's version of "Top Gear" will premiere?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

The Starter Wife (USA) Oct 10 (that's tonight!)


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

My wife recorded a new show on CW called Easy Money. I was surprised that it was not on this list.

It started October 5. Personally I did not care for the show about south west loan sharks.

I think there was a whole bunch of new shows on this night according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easy_Money_(2008_TV_series).


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Top Chef (Bravo) Nov 12

They are advertising it as "Top Chef New York" - not sure what Tivo will list it as...


----------



## jimborst (Aug 30, 2001)

Anthony Bourdain's new talk show comes on the Travel Channel on Monday (10/20). On my Dish DVR it shows up as "No Reservations" so it will record since I have a SP for No Reservations. Don't know if it will continue or if it changes to "Around the Table" or is it "At the Table" the next week.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Brotherhood returns 11/2 on Showtime.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

Top Chef returns on Nov 12 (Bravo)


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Any idea what HBO plans to show after True Blood/Emtourage on Sunday nights?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

A show called Summer Heights High starts November 9th on HBO at 10:00 pm EST. Supposedly it is another remake of a British show, no real idea what it is about though.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

"24" starts jan. 11th and 12th 2 hours each night.


----------



## mrshappy (Nov 6, 2008)

Week of Sunday May 25 - Meerkat Manor (Animal Planet)
Source: http://www.broadcastingcable.com/art...html?rssid=193


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

It seems unlikely that APL would make such arrangements so early. That link is dead, and a search pulled up nothing.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Not sure this is the place to mention specials etc., but I am sure some folks on here would like to know about it...

ROSIE LIVE - Wed Nov 26th at 8 pm on NBC

NBC is trying out a new Rosie O'Donnell Variety Show and if it does well may be picked up for a full season.

The show is being broadcast live from a broadway theater in NYC and they announced the first guests yesterday:
comedian Kathy Griffin, actress/singer Jane Krakowski of "30 Rock", Alannis Morisette and producer-performer NeYo.

Two commercials have gone up on Rosie's website this week...

Commercial #1 - http://www.rosie.com/blog/2008/11/13/rosie-live/
Commercial #2 - http://rosie.com/rosielive.aspx


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up - I'll make sure *none* of my tuners are anywhere close to it!

For what it's worth, I would think that this should have been it's own thread rather than clutter up the thread dealing primarily with TV Series.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well i considered starting a regular thread but i thought there was a rule about not posting about shows in advance? and even if it is a special - this thread says "Premiere Dates" - not SERIES premiere dates... 
- but maybe a moderator can advise on protocols?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

_Batman: The Brave and the Bold_ starts tonight at 8PM ET on Cartoon Network.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Family said:


> Any idea what HBO plans to show after True Blood/Emtourage on Sunday nights?


Commercials before and after last night's True Blood said Big Love returns in January. I can only assume that it's on Sunday nights, because the commercial didn't say.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6619171.html

All on ABC

New Shows:
Castle - Monday, March 9 
Cupid - Tuesday, March 24 
The Unusuals - Wednesday, April 8

Returning
Dancing With the Stars - Monday, March 9 
The Dancing Results Show - Tuesday, March 17th

ABC News' Primetime: What Would You Do? returns - Tuesday, January 6

-------

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6619112.html

All on CBS

Flashpoint - returns Friday, January 9th

Survivor 18 - Thursday Feb. 12

The Amazing Race 14 - Sunday, Feb. 15

Harper's Island (New Show) - Thursday, April 9


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.broadcastingcable.com/article/CA6619668.html

All on NBC

February 2nd
Chuck - (3-D episode)
Heroes - ("Fugitives" begins)

February 4th
Life


----------



## JayDog08 (Oct 21, 2003)

First two episodes of the season


----------



## Billyh1026 (May 21, 2006)

http://www.aetv.com/the-beast

Not that I'm gonna watch it, but here's a Jan 15 premiere called the Beast wth Patricik Swayze.

In The Beast, an unorthodox but effective FBI veteran (Patrick Swayze) trains a new partner (Travis Fimmel) in his hard-edged and psychologically intense style while being investigated by a secret Internal Affairs team. Charles Barker hazes his new partner as they work undercover, brilliantly manipulating situations, constantly testing him, and pushing him to delve deeper into his "roles." As he realizes he can no longer maintain normal relationships and still do his job, rookie Ellis Dove is confronted with yet another challenge: An FBI team trying to enlist him as a double-agent in the bureau's investigation of his new mentor.


----------



## dbuchthal (Dec 25, 2001)

Billyh1026 said:


> http://www.aetv.com/the-beast
> 
> Not that I'm gonna watch it, but here's a Jan 15 premiere called the Beast wth Patricik Swayze.


I'm surprised that anyone started a new series starring Swayze given that he was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer in January of 2008.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

FWIW, I believe that The Beast is already in the can. It was filmed over the summer. Of course, it was, as you suggested, worthy of note that they were willing to go forward with the series, knowing of Swayze's condition.


----------



## bjheels (Mar 5, 2003)

Kyle XY starts season 3 on January 12 on ABC Family channel.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Monk returns on the 9th.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Numb3rs
Jan 9 2009


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

newsposter said:


> *Week of Sunday Feb 15*
> 
> Terminator (FOX) Feb 15


FOX is showing the return of Term:TSCC as Fri Feb 13.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Solitary 3.0 premieres Jan 17 (Fox Reality).


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

BY DATE:

First 48 (A&E) Jan. 1
Miss America (TLC) Jan. 2
Game Show In My Head (CBS) Jan. 3
My First Home (TLC) Jan. 3
Confessions of a Teen Idol (VH1) Jan. 4
Rock of Love (VH1) Jan. 4
Superstars of Dance (NBC) Jan. 4
Bachelor (ABC) Jan. 5
Daddys Girls (MTV) Jan. 5
Diatribe (Lifetime) Jan. 5
Masters of Illusion (MyNet) Jan. 5
Secret Life of the American Teenager (ABC Family) Jan. 5
True Beauty (ABC) Jan. 5
Biggest Loser (NBC) Jan. 6
Homeland Security USA (ABC) Jan. 6
Nip/Tuck (FX) Jan. 6
Scrubs (ABC) Jan. 6
Ten Items Or Less (TBS) Jan. 6
Wreckreation Nation (Discovery) Jan. 6
Damages (FX) Jan. 7
Meet The Browns (TBS) Jan. 7
Real World (MTV) Jan. 7
13: Fear Is Real (CW) Jan. 7
Dragons Den (BBCA) Jan. 8
Snapped (Oxygen) Jan. 8
Wake Up Call (Soap) Jan. 8
Flashpoint (CBS) Jan. 9
Howie Do It (NBC) Jan. 9
Monk (USA) Jan. 9
Psych (USA) Jan. 9
Cribs (CMT) Jan. 10
MoCap LLC (Spike) Jan. 10
My Big ******* Wedding (CMT) Jan. 10
Saturday Night Live (NBC) Jan. 10
Smile  Youre Under Arrest (Fox Reality) Jan. 10
Tool Academy (VH1) Jan. 11
24 (Fox) Jan. 11
Kyle XY (ABC Family) Jan. 12
American Idol (Fox) Jan. 13
Americas Best Dance Crew (MTV) Jan. 15
Beast (A&E) Jan. 15
Smallville (CW) Jan. 15
Supernatural (CW) Jan. 15
Sober House (VH1) Jan. 15
Treasure Quest (Discovery) Jan. 15
Battlestar Galactica (SciFi) Jan. 16
Friday Night Lights (NBC) Jan. 16
Solitary (Fox Reality) Jan. 17
Big Love (HBO) Jan. 18
Flight of the Conchords (HBO) Jan. 18
L Word (Showtime) Jan. 18
Secret Diary of a Call Girl (Showtime) Jan. 18
United States of Tara (Showtime) Jan. 18
House (Fox) Jan. 19
Mentalist (CBS) Jan. 19
Paranormal State (A&E) Jan. 19
Fringe (Fox) Jan. 20
Lie To Me (Fox) Jan. 21
Lost (ABC) Jan. 21
RelicQuest (SciFi) Jan. 21
Burn Notice (USA) Jan. 22
Gone Country (CMT) Jan. 23
Last Templar (NBC) Jan. 25
Closer (TNT) Jan. 26
Going For Broke (VH1) Jan. 26
I Love Money (VH1) Jan. 26
Trust Me (TNT) Jan. 26
Hells Kitchen (Fox) Jan. 29
Toughest Cowboy (Spike) Jan. 29
Office (NBC) Feb. 1
Chuck (NBC) Feb. 2
Heroes (NBC) Feb. 2
Medium (NBC) Feb. 2
Dog The Bounty Hunter (A&E) Feb. 4
Exterminators (A&E) Feb. 4
Life (NBC) Feb. 4
Jockeys (Animal Planet) Feb. 6
XIII (NBC) Feb. 8
Millionaire Matchmaker (Bravo) Feb. 12
Survivor (CBS) Feb. 12
Dollhouse (Fox) Feb. 13
Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles (Fox) Feb. 13
Amazing Race (CBS) Feb. 15
East Bound And Down (HBO) Feb. 15
High School Reunion (TV Land) Feb. 18
Celebrity Apprentice (NBC) March 1
Americas Next Top Model (CW) March 4
Castle (ABC) March 9
Jail (MyNet) March 10
Street Patrol (MyNet) March 10
South Park (CC) March 11
Reno 911 (CC) March 12
Dancing With The Stars (ABC) March 17
Reaper (CW) March 17
Kings (NBC) March 19
Cupid (ABC) March 24
Unusuals (ABC) April 8
Harpers Island (CBS) April 9



BY TITLE:

Amazing Race (CBS) Feb. 15
Americas Best Dance Crew (MTV) Jan. 15
Americas Next Top Model (CW) March 4
American Idol (Fox) Jan. 13
Bachelor (ABC) Jan. 5
Battlestar Galactica (SciFi) Jan. 16
Beast (A&E) Jan. 15
Big Love (HBO) Jan. 18
Biggest Loser (NBC) Jan. 6
Burn Notice (USA) Jan. 22
Castle (ABC) March 9
Celebrity Apprentice (NBC) March 1
Chuck (NBC) Feb. 2
Closer (TNT) Jan. 26
Confessions of a Teen Idol (VH1) Jan. 4
Cribs (CMT) Jan. 10
Cupid (ABC) March 24
Daddys Girls (MTV) Jan. 5
Damages (FX) Jan. 7
Dancing With The Stars (ABC) March 17
Diatribe (Lifetime) Jan. 5
Dog The Bounty Hunter (A&E) Feb. 4
Dollhouse (Fox) Feb. 13
Dragons Den (BBCA) Jan. 8
East Bound And Down (HBO) Feb. 15
Exterminators (A&E) Feb. 4
First 48 (A&E) Jan. 1
Flashpoint (CBS) Jan. 9
Flight of the Conchords (HBO) Jan. 18
Friday Night Lights (NBC) Jan. 16
Fringe (Fox) Jan. 20
Game Show In My Head (CBS) Jan. 3
Going For Broke (VH1) Jan. 26
Gone Country (CMT) Jan. 23
Harpers Island (CBS) April 9
Hells Kitchen (Fox) Jan. 29
Heroes (NBC) Feb. 2
High School Reunion (TV Land) Feb. 18
Homeland Security USA (ABC) Jan. 6
House (Fox) Jan. 19
Howie Do It (NBC) Jan. 9
I Love Money (VH1) Jan. 26
Jail (MyNet) March 10
Jockeys (Animal Planet) Feb. 6
Kings (NBC) March 19
Kyle XY (ABC Family) Jan. 12
L Word (Showtime) Jan. 18
Last Templar (NBC) Jan. 25
Lie To Me (Fox) Jan. 21
Life (NBC) Feb. 4
Lost (ABC) Jan. 21
Masters of Illusion (MyNet) Jan. 5
Medium (NBC) Feb. 2
Meet The Browns (TBS) Jan. 7
Mentalist (CBS) Jan. 19
Millionaire Matchmaker (Bravo) Feb. 12
Miss America (TLC) Jan. 2
MoCap LLC (Spike) Jan. 10
Monk (USA) Jan. 9
My Big ******* Wedding (CMT) Jan. 10
My First Home (TLC) Jan. 3
Nip/Tuck (FX) Jan. 6
Office (NBC) Feb. 1
Paranormal State (A&E) Jan. 19
Psych (USA) Jan. 9
Real World (MTV) Jan. 7
Reaper (CW) March 17
RelicQuest (SciFi) Jan. 21
Reno 911 (CC) March 12
Rock of Love (VH1) Jan. 4
Saturday Night Live (NBC) Jan. 10
Scrubs (ABC) Jan. 6
Secret Diary of a Call Girl (Showtime) Jan. 18
Secret Life of the American Teenager (ABC Family) Jan. 5
Smallville (CW) Jan. 15
Smile  Youre Under Arrest (Fox Reality) Jan. 10
Snapped (Oxygen) Jan. 8
Sober House (VH1) Jan. 15
Solitary (Fox Reality) Jan. 17
South Park (CC) March 11
Street Patrol (MyNet) March 10
Supernatural (CW) Jan. 15
Superstars of Dance (NBC) Jan. 4
Survivor (CBS) Feb. 12
Ten Items Or Less (TBS) Jan. 6
Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles (Fox) Feb. 13
XIII (NBC) Feb. 8
13: Fear Is Real (CW) Jan. 7
Tool Academy (VH1) Jan. 11
Toughest Cowboy (Spike) Jan. 29
Treasure Quest (Discovery) Jan. 15
True Beauty (ABC) Jan. 5
Trust Me (TNT) Jan. 26
24 (Fox) Jan. 11
United States of Tara (Showtime) Jan. 18
Unusuals (ABC) April 8
Wake Up Call (Soap) Jan. 8
Wreckreation Nation (Discovery) Jan. 6


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks! But You Didn't Need To Shout!! 

EDIT: LOL, I typed that all in caps, and the forum denied me.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Peter000 said:


> Thanks! But You Didn't Need To Shout!!
> 
> EDIT: LOL, I typed that all in caps, and the forum denied me.


It was a copy and paste deal. I'm to lazy to retype the title.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

United States of Tara premiers on January 18 (Showtime)


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

It appears that the Sunday Fox Four (Simpsons, King of the Hill, Family guy, American Dad) restart on 1/25.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

Also, CSI: Miami 1/12


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Malcontent said:


> BY DATE:
> 
> BY TITLE:


thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/content...broadcast/e3i4b1f65d4346868997e92e81cdbb68495

"Fox will also seat its Mitch Hurwitz animated comedy Sit Down, Shut Up on April 19, filling in the King of the Hill slot on Sundays at 8:30 p.m. after The Simpsons. Sit Down will take over after King has its series finale. "

--

NBC changes:

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-nbcspring09premieres,0,1982434.story

Kings - March 15, 8 p.m.

Amy Poehler show - April 9, 8:30 p.m.
Southland - April 9th, 10 p.m.

Chopping Block - March 11, 8 p.m.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Breaking Bad AMC March 8th (don't know if it's been posted)

http://www.amctv.com/originals/breakingbad/


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-abcmovesscrubsandsamanthawho,0,4862923.story

ABC

Better Off Ted - March 18th, 8:30

In the Motherhood - March 26th, 8:30


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.mediaweek.com/mw/content...broadcast/e3if1ab0d527dddd2e98f0bfb3f4a9bd7a4

CW change:

Reaper - March 3rd, 8:00 P.M.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.multichannel.com/article..._Plain_Sight_Set_For_USA_Returns_April_19.php

USA

Law & Order: Criminal Intent - April 19th, 9:00 PM
In Plain Sight - April 19th, 10:00 PM

That's a Sunday Night !


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

NOTE: I've updated the Spring/Summer schedule with many new/returning shows. 

enjoy!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks for keeping this up.

"Amy Poehler" and "Parks and Recreation" on April 9 are the same show.

Also, any word on when True Blood or Entourage are coming back?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

aindik said:


> Also, any word on when True Blood [is] coming back?


The most precise date I've heard is "Summer 2009"


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.medialifemagazine.com/artman2/publish/Hereandthere/NBC_sets_extensive_summer_schedule.asp

NBC

The Philanthropist - June 24, 10 p.m.
Merlin - June 21, 8 p.m.
Great American Road Trip - July 1, 8 p.m.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-fox-summer-2009-schedule,0,2721646.story

FOX

So You Think You Can Dance - May 21, 8 p.m.
Don't Forget the Lyrics - May 22, 8 p.m.
Mental - May 22, 9:00 p.m.
So You Think You Can Dance - May 27, 8 p.m.
Are You Smarter Than a Fifth Grader? - July 3, 8 p.m.
Hell's Kitchen - July 21, 8 p.m.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

TBS

My Boys - March 31st, 9:30c


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

newsposter said:


> NOTE: I've updated the Spring/Summer schedule with many new/returning shows.
> 
> enjoy!


Sorry, where is that? (I mostly hang out in MRV threads, new here) 
Thanks, 
Joe


----------



## biker (Jan 8, 2001)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Sorry, where is that? (I mostly hang out in MRV threads, new here)
> Thanks,
> Joe


Right here it's the first post. http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=389729


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

aindik said:


> Also, any word on when True Blood [is] coming back?


It returns 14 June.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Reno 911 already started (April 1 on the Comedy Channel)...


----------



## Dreaday (Sep 21, 2006)

Dmon4u said:


> http://www.multichannel.com/article..._Plain_Sight_Set_For_USA_Returns_April_19.php
> 
> USA
> 
> ...


Yesss...so glad it's on a Sunday! The pairing is especially awesome. We get kind of lost without football on Sundays, haha.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.zap2it.com/tv/news/zap-tnt-summer-2009-schedule,0,1467269.story

TNT

The Closer - June 8, 9 p.m.
Raising the Bar - June 8, 10 p.m.

Wedding Day - June 16, 8 p.m.
Hawthorne - June 16, 9 p.m.
Saving Grace - June 16, 10 p.m.

Leverage - July 15, ???
Dark Blue - July 15, ???

** It appears that Summer will not be as bad as I thought !


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

burn notice is on june 4, i need to update this sometime soon..nice to see mike and fi back!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

The show in the first post called "Saving Suburbia" should actually be called "Surviving Suburbia"...


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Couple of summer reality shows:

The Next Food Network Star, Season 5 (Food) -- June 7
http://www.foodnetwork.com/the-next-food-network-star/index.html

Project Runway, Season 6 (Lifetime) -- August 20
http://www.mylifetime.com/on-tv/shows/project-runway


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

From the latest issue of TV Guide:

USA

Monk - August 7, 9 p.m.
Psych - August 7, 10 p.m.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Top Chef Masters, June 10 on Bravo


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

There is a good summer calendar here:
http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/wat...0_get_our_calendar_of_summer_tv_premiere.html

Shows I watch:
June 8
Weeds (Showtime), 10 p.m.

June 14
True Blood (HBO), 9 p.m.

July 12
Entourage (HBO), 10:30 p.m.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118004221.html?categoryid=19&cs=1

All BBC America (OK, where is the HD channel ?):

Dr.WHO - "The Next Doctor" - Christmas special, June 27, 9 p.m.
-"Planet of the Dead" - July ???
- and no dates or times, yet, for the final three shows.

Torchwood - 5 episodes starting in July.

Being Human - 6 episodes, July 25


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The return of In The Motherhood (ABC) has now been delayed to June 25.


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20090529abc01

ABC

Better Off Ted - June 23, 8:30 p.m.

* Yes, these are New Episodes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

The new season of Penn & Teller: ******** starts on Thursday, June 25, 9:00 Central, on Showtime!


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Mad Men Aug 16th!!!!

http://blogs.amctv.com/mad-men/2009/06/amc-announces-season3.php


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The new season of Penn & Teller: ******** starts on Thursday, June 25, 9:00 Central, on Showtime!


By the way, I wish the board software would realize that ******** is the title of a show, and not mere profanity. Censoring it like that is just ********!


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=8174

*Flashpoint*

returns July 17 Friday 9:00 p.m.

with unaired episodes from Season 2.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Dmon4u said:


> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=8174
> 
> *Flashpoint*
> 
> ...


Interesting, I thought this show was canned but the linked article says it was renewed for season 3. Awesome!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The show was never canned; it is a CTV show, renewed for a third season, and there was never any doubt about it continuing there. In the United States, the original plan, since Flashpoint did not make the Fall or Winter schedule on CBS, is that they would broadcast it next summer, instead. However, that's changed.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

bicker said:


> The show was never canned; it is a CTV show, renewed for a third season, and there was never any doubt about it continuing there. In the United States, the original plan, since Flashpoint did not make the Fall or Winter schedule on CBS, is that they would broadcast it next summer, instead. However, that's changed.


So season 3 will indeed air here and when? I realize they still have season 2 eps to air here.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

FWIR, I think the first four episodes of Season 3 are technically Season 2 episodes. So if that information is correct, we're getting the last four episodes of Season 2 and the first five episodes of Season 3, this summer, on CBS. 

But don't quote me on that.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

The Colony (DISC) July 21


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

As per TVGuide Jul 27 - Aug 9

Defying Gravity - (ABC) Aug 2


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Eastwick September 23
Brothers & Sisters September 27


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

bicker said:


> The show was never canned; it is a CTV show, renewed for a third season, and there was never any doubt about it continuing there. In the United States, the original plan, since Flashpoint did not make the Fall or Winter schedule on CBS, is that they would broadcast it next summer, instead. However, that's changed.


And now it has changed back. They're showing reruns of Season 2, this summer, and will hold Season 3 for later.


----------

